# Showing welsh sec A  - first time



## cobface (24 April 2010)

Theres a local show coming up in July in my area, its a local one where they just have the one show per year. Mainly in-hand and ridden classes, no jumping.
I have a 3 yr welsh section A who has very good breeding and is perfect (am told) to her breed. She has matured so much from last year and is looking really well - just needs to lose a bit more winter coat. Shes gone a lot lighter in colour from last year (she was steel grey) and looks like a different pony!
She has never really been out properly yet other than walking through the lanes so not sure how she would react at an unfamiliar place.  Also she was very head shy and almost wild when i got her but has since come round but can be a little spooky with sudden movements (esp people) Thinking of taking her into the mountain and moorland class and a few of the youngster classes. 
I have a few questions )
What will i be expected to do in an in hand class? is it just a case of walking and troting and having her standing square for the judge?
What would i show her in? bridle? halter?
What will i be required to wear? 
Thanks 
also will post a few pics of her tomorrow so you can let me know what you think 

Can anyone post some pics of their welsh sec a in show condition? around the same age as mine would be good......just to get an idea on condition, confo etc.thanks


----------



## ceiron (24 April 2010)

ah sec a showing, i know a lot about this.

show her in a white halter.

single plait in the top of mane running parallel to jawline.

trim face of whiskers and any long hairs on chin  etc

as for you

dark trousers, boots of any colour, white shirt, tie, tweed jacket or waist coat, brown matching hat to tweed. brown gloves.

as for the showing

you will walk i and do a few laps in walk for judge to initially evaluate and all entrants to come in

then you will line up around the ring and each of you go for a trot around the ring, keep trotting til judge looks away, this may mean overtaking standing ponies but dont worry.

then you will be lined up, sometimes in provisional order, sometimes random.

then individual show, required to stand up pony so she is well stood and judge can see all 4 legs from the side and she looks level, he will talk to you, examine pony, maybe ask a few questions (maybe she judge.lol not sexist)

then you will walk away from judge in a straight line and turn and as you turn back trot towards the judge, you will trot past the judge and round to your place in line, head for the judge and they will move out of the way, dont you move.

then you will walk around until the placings are picked.

then rosettes and pictures and victory lap.

sec a showing 101.lol


----------



## cobface (24 April 2010)

Thanks for that
Have you got any pics of your section a?


----------



## ceiron (24 April 2010)

not mine, i work on a showing/livery yard

but i alas have no pictures on this pc and cant find the pro pics now, hmpf


----------



## navaho (24 April 2010)

Personally would disagree with the trimming, shes a native & should be shown as such. Everything else Cerion said is correct.


----------



## SmallHunter (24 April 2010)

This was our yearling sec a and my dad last year his face was trimmed and his mane pulled


----------



## cobface (24 April 2010)

So it would just be a case of bathing her the day before and making her look presentable without trimming etc....
and using all the normal things such as hoof oil, baby oil etc...
also how long should her tail be? its almost down to the floor, it looks a little wispy at the ends and thin, shes kept with a mini shetland who has a tail chewing habit


----------



## pastie2 (24 April 2010)

You have to trim within reason, no chin hair mane pulled to look natural, tail pulled to show off the rump. Look at archives at the Royal Welsh show and you will get an idea. A little baby oil around the eyes and muzzel.  White  halter. All ponies produced for shows are trimmed to a certain degree. Movement is the most important thing a judge is looking for as well as presence so learn to run with the pony and keep him balanced by your side. It is an art!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pastie2 (24 April 2010)

Tail should not be dragging on the floor, nor should it be banged. Feather it. Produce your pony to look the best it can, trimming is all part of that.


----------



## cobface (24 April 2010)

Thanks everyone 
Will get a few pics of her up tomorrow


----------



## cobface (25 April 2010)

Been reading through the web site about the classes and alot are for qualifying at various other shows such as the royal london show etc seems a bit more serious than i first thought!!


----------



## Brandy (25 April 2010)

Minimal trimming - keep it looking natural. I would personally stay away from the baby oil, if the jusde touches her and comes away with a greasy hand they won't be impressed!

Have fun! Oh and practice trotting up so that she can show her paces without breaking into canter.


----------



## itsme123 (25 April 2010)

I would trim the muzzle, I always do with my shetties. I also trim the jawline. 

Buy some showsheen and cowboy magic. Showsheen, brush it in whilst the coat's wet, a little at a time, then again just before you go into the ring... on the points of the knee, hocks and on the rump. I'd avoid babyoil on a hot day - sunburn!! Cowboy magic is wonderful stuff and both products many of the professionals use.  a little clear hoof oil the night before, then before you leave, then a final coat before the class makes the hoof oil stay on and look good. 

As he's 3, if it's a qualifier and you want to get somewhere maybe start walking her out in traffic now, take her on hacks on the leadrein to allow her to build some natural shape, lose any weight that needs losing and get her used to daily comings and goings. Get her used to a small bit too, just a rubber inhand bit will do


----------



## soph21 (25 April 2010)

Trim beard, if she has hairy bits on the backs of her front legs above the knee, tidy mane and tail but not pulling. Loads of great advice on here 
I love showing A's in hand, taking my little dun A stallion out next weekend for his 1st ever outing 
Its going to fun and interesting!


----------



## cobface (25 April 2010)

As promised, some pics : please be honest! thanks  also she is very prone to weepy eyes, apart from bathing them daily any tips? i know she looks scruffy at the moment as still got abit of winter coat to lose!


----------



## pastie2 (25 April 2010)

She is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, love her little dished face I could eat her all up! Wait until she has lost her coat and built up a bit more before you show her. You will be suprised that even in local shows they will look ready for the show ring. She isnt yet, but when she is she will be a little stunner. How is she bred by the way? BTW she looks like she should look if you were not going to show her.


----------



## ceiron (25 April 2010)

pastie2 said:



			She is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, love her little dished face I could eat her all up! Wait until she has lost her coat and built up a bit more before you show her. You will be suprised that even in local shows they will look ready for the show ring. She isnt yet, but when she is she will be a little stunner. How is she bred by the way? BTW she looks like she should look if you were not going to show her.
		
Click to expand...

agree she lacks a lot of topline and back end muscle.

i would be looking at a build up feed and some exercise

longlining/lunging

is a good stamp though


----------



## cobface (25 April 2010)

Thanks 
Yes planning on taking her out more in hand, what feed would be best for her? is it possible to achieve by the first show in July?

ps she has alot of revel bloodlines


----------



## pastie2 (25 April 2010)

Dont go mad with the feed as grass will do the rest, if you want to show her get her in and give a small feed 2 times a day the most important thing is getting her going well in hand. July is a long way off, we have just come out of one of the worst winters, you will be supprised how she will look in a few weeks.


----------

